# enhanced duodvr vs duodvr



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

I checked the dishn it up page and noticed the priced dropped recently, but know they show a enhanced high def duo dvr and a high def duo dvr plus the solodvr (612), I would assume the duodvr is a 722 but what is the other? the new 922 for $75? clicking on the name on any just goes to the 612 page, which is 75 installed so maybe 25 like the regular shipped?. This would be for a secondary bedroom but the wife would like pip out of the current 722 (living rm) which is in dual mode for the master bed tv. so figured maybe just get another dvr and use it in master bed enabling better pq there with pip in the living rm and just set dual mode when third tv is neccessary. 
Current set up: dish 1000 with one 722 powering living and master bed tvs. 
extra box needed for guest rm tv (or whatever rm we put it in later). 3 hd tvs -1 Samsung DLP 50", 1 32" LCD, 1 22" LCD. Turbo hd gold


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

mikec73 said:


> I checked the dishn it up page and noticed the priced dropped recently, but know they show a enhanced high def duo dvr and a high def duo dvr plus the solodvr (612), I would assume the duodvr is a 722 but what is the other? the new 922 for $75? clicking on the name on any just goes to the 612 page, which is 75 installed so maybe 25 like the regular shipped?. This would be for a secondary bedroom but the wife would like pip out of the current 722 (living rm) which is in dual mode for the master bed tv. so figured maybe just get another dvr and use it in master bed enabling better pq there with pip in the living rm and just set dual mode when third tv is neccessary.
> Current set up: dish 1000 with one 722 powering living and master bed tvs.
> extra box needed for guest rm tv (or whatever rm we put it in later). 3 hd tvs -1 Samsung DLP 50", 1 32" LCD, 1 22" LCD. Turbo hd gold


hd duo dvr - 622

enhanced hd duo dvr - vip 722

enhanced hd duo dvr w/ two way remote - vip 722k


----------

